# Xtrail Rear Spoiler



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

Not sure if they have any left but Ericksen Nissan in winnipeg had some extra spoilers they were selling at cost. 145.00 shipped to ontario. Get the LE look and keep the rear a bit cleaner ...


----------



## arbyman (Mar 5, 2011)

*x-trail rear spoiler*

are you sure eriksen nissan is in winnipeg? I can only find it in Edmonton? Do you know if they still have these available?


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes Edmonton could be right. They had a few


----------

